
Why Canadian Milk Infuriates Donald Trump - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/world/commentisfree/2018/jun/09/milk-canada-us-trade-war
======
yostrovs
What's surprising is that Canadians would complain about another country
imposing tariffs when they themselves see tariffs as noble and enlightened.
The article only supports Trump's stance and the hypocrisy of Canadian
politics.

